# ¡Alundra alcanza mil ya!



## VenusEnvy

Alundra: ¡Felicidades, chica! Ayudas a la gente sin vacilación. ¡Mantengalo así, girlfriend!

¡Un abrazo fuerte para t, y para esta ocasión especial!


----------



## Masood

¡Enhorabuena, Alundra!
Siempre me has ayudado sin falta...con mis preguntas y cuando preparábame para mis exámenes. Nunca me fallas.
Cheers!
Masood.


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Alundra!
Son muy buenos tus mensajes.


----------



## Vanda

Alundra!!

Seu nome me faz lembrar da palavra "alumbrar'  
em português: alumiar-se, iluminar-se, deslumbrar-se!

It looks like your posts have a dazzling...

Em frente com o excelente trabalho!


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Alundra!!*​ 
Espero unos miles de posts más, siempre con tu amabilidad y buena disposición. 

Un abrazo gigante,


----------



## Rayines

*Pero felicitaciones, Alundra!!*


----------



## belén

Felicitaciones a Mrs Alundra por su postiversario!!! Wow...parece que fue ayer...

Un abrazote patosopatero


----------



## Outsider

*¡Pues enhorabuena, Alundra! ​*


----------



## Alundra

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Son muy amables...  

Y es para mí un honor poder formar parte de este maravilloso foro, con gente tan estupenda y deseosa de ayudar a los demás, estoy aprendiendo tanto, y lo paso tan bien, que lo único que puedo hacer es darles las gracias por todo lo que me han enseñado...

Miles de besos y abrazos para todos... son unos soletes...

Thank you all. You are very, very kind. I hope to improve my english with your so invaluable, marvelous and generous help.

Thousands of kisses and hugs to all of you...  

Alundra.


----------



## Fernando

Me aplico los abrazos y los besos a pesar de haber llagado tarde.

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## lauranazario

!MIL-enarias felicitaciones para Alundra! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mei

*  ¡Muchas Felicidades por tus **1000 post!*  ​ 

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Muchísimas gracias... sois muy amables, y gracias también a vosotros por vuestra valiosa ayuda.  

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, Alundra!* .​


----------



## GenJen54

Better late than never!  Felicidades.


----------



## Alundra

Thank you very much, friends

I'm very happy for belonging to this nice forum...

Alundra.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Felicidades Alundra!

salu2,
Roi


----------



## Alundra

Gracias Roi. Eres un solete.

Alundra.


----------



## Lancel0t

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Better late than never! Felicidades.


 Same Here  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Philippa

*Lots of congratulations, Alundra!!*
*You really do help a lot in the foros - thank you very much!!
Saluditos
Philippa  *
P.S. Sorry this is soooo late


----------



## Laia

Felicidades!!!!

lo siento... no me he enterado hasta ahora...  aiiiii jeje


----------



## Sparrow22

vaya !!!! un poco tarde, pero *FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!!!!!*
*y gracias por tus ayudas !!!  *


----------



## Alundra

Muchísimas gracias, Philippa, Lancelot, Laia y Sparrow22... sois muy amables.

Gracias a todos vosotros por dejame aprender a vuestro lado.  

Alundra.


----------



## typistemilio

¡Ki'ikit'aanteech xan, yóolal le k'iimbesajila! Jach ki'imak in wóol yóolal tech.

¡Saludillos y felicidades!​


----------



## gian_eagle

*FELICITACIONES ALUNDRA!!*

*¡Realmente te mereces estas felicitaciones y muchas más!! *
*¡Gracias por tus estupendas colaboraciones!*

*¡Y feliz navidad!*


----------



## ampurdan

VAYA, YO SÍ QUE HE LLEGADO TARDE:
MUCHAS FELICIADES ALUNDRA
QUE NOS REGALES MILES DE POSTS MÁS
(Y UN QUESO MANCHEGO, DE PASO )​


----------



## Alundra

Muchas gracias typistemilio, gian_eagle y ampurdan... sois unos soletes.

De verdad que este foro es muy especial para mí.



			
				Ampurdan said:
			
		

> QUE NOS REGALES UN QUESO MANCHEGO, DE PASO )


 
   

Eso está hecho...  De momento ya lo estoy escaneando... pero todo se andará...

Alundra.


----------



## gian_eagle

De nada, Alundra. Por cierto, que significa "solete"??


----------



## Alundra

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> De nada, Alundra. Por cierto, que significa "solete"??


 
Es un diminutivo de sol. En España (o por lo menos por mi zona) se usa mucho como término cariñoso, se puede usar igual que cielete, amorcete, etc... y se le puede decir a cualquier persona para mostrarle aprecio... 

Alundra.


----------



## gian_eagle

Disculpa la ignorancia (y si estoy desviandome del tema)

esta variación de usar "-cete" se aplica también a Albacete??

gracias y espero que hayas estado y sigas pasando una feliz navidad!

Gian.


----------



## Alundra

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> esta variación de usar "-cete" se aplica también a Albacete??
> 
> 
> Gian.


 
Que yo sepa, no.... Albacete es el nombre completo, sin diminutivo. 

Alundra.


----------

